# bass pond



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats is everyones input on the types of species to put in a pond for bass fishin, and what kinds of habitat should i have in the pond to produce monster bass


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want big bass, youll need lots of smaller panfish for food, so youll probably want something like straight Bluegills ( no hybrids, no redears, no sunfish) whch spawn like rabbits and then youll want some good ambush cover for the bass, so pallets, ceder trees, etc all in about 3-6 ft of water. This is the same cover that the gills will use for safe spawning. 
No crappies, no catfish, perhaps a slough of Golden shiners and Fathead Minnows so the bigger bull gills will have a good food source as well. 

Just my opinion. 
Salmonid


----------



## originalfishcrazy (Mar 29, 2009)

Make one area nothing but cover. Areator. Test your ponds Ph. Call your local soil and water conservation office. I have a friend who has a pond the fish are so hungry I caught a 6 inch bluegill and a bass ate it when I was reeling it in. What a shock. You need a food source improvement. I hear alot about golden shiners.

Fishcrazy


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Both posts are right. I'll add some crazy stuff here. In warmer climates, bass feed on tilapia and grow really big as they are a good food source. They will not winter up here,so they are not an Ohio option. However, perch can be used instead. The perch have softer rays which makes them easier to eat for the LMB than a bluegill. Keep in mind that perch are also predators, so you'll have to watch the minnow/shiner population closely.

Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

According to the experts 15% structure placed as Salmonoid described. Get the water tested and adjust water so it's ideal for bass and aerate as Fishcrazy says. NO PERCH! Bluegill, goldenshiners and fatheads for forage. Stock only female feed trained bass at a rate of 50 per acre or less. Supplementally feed the both the forage and bass pellets. Once your bass break 6 lbs. check back and we'll discuss other forage species (8" suckers?).


----------

